# Cao răng, mảng bám, ố vàng sạch bách với 4 cách làm trắng răng từ 1 quả chanh



## MoonLight (29/8/18)

*Cần gì tốn tiền đi nha sĩ làm chi cho tốn tiền khi đã có 4 cách làm trắng răng từ 1 quả chanh ngay tại nhà?*

Dù không chiếm diện tích lớn trên khuôn mặt, cũng không phải là phần “nổi” trên gương mặt nhưng hàm răng có vai trò rất lớn quyết định nhan sắc của bạn. Bởi nụ cười là thứ trang sức đẹp đẽ nhất mà người con gái có được. Vì thế một hàm răng xỉn màu sẽ khiến bạn mất điểm đó nha.

_



_
_Hàm răng xỉn màu sẽ khiến bạn mất tự tin khi giao tiếp._​
Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân khiến hàm răng của bạn bị xỉn màu, ố vàng, dưới đây là một  vài nguyên nhân chính.

- Yếu tố bên trong cơ thể: Việc cơ thể tiếp nhận quá nhiều florua với mật độ dày đặc thông qua nguồn nước ăn hàng ngày, sử dụng kem đánh răng, nước súc miệng sẽ dẫn tới việc hình thành những đốm trắng, nâu hoặc nâu đen trên răng. Theo thời gian, chúng sẽ khiến răng ngả màu ố vàng.

- Cà phê và nước ngọt: Các loại đồ uống như cà phê, nước ngọt có ga, trà hay nước hoa quả tối màu được liệt kê vào danh sách khiến màu răng xỉn theo thời gian. Bởi lẽ, lượng axit và hợp chất của chúng tích tụ trên răng lâu ngày sẽ hình thành mảng bám, làm hỏng men răng.

_



_
_Không chỉ mất thẩm mỹ, chúng còn khiến bạn có "rau mùi" nữa đấy._
​- Thuốc lá: Đây là nguyên nhân hàng đầu gây ố răng và hơi thở có mùi. Không chỉ khiến sức khỏe suy giảm, mắc bệnh khó chữa, nicotine trong thuốc lá bị “điểm mặt” là thủ phạm.

- Tuổi tác và giới tính: Theo thời gian, lớp men bảo vệ bên ngoài của răng ngày càng bị ăn mòn và mỏng đi. Điều đó lộ ra hàm răng không trắng, đồng thời tạo điều kiện cho tác nhân bên ngoài tấn công răng dễ dàng hơn.

- Một số loại thuốc kháng sinh cũng tác động tới màu răng, gây chuyển sang màu sậm. Bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi dùng bất kỳ loại dược liệu nào.
Dưới đây là 4 cách làm trắng răng chỉ từ 1 quả chanh, bạn không biết phí cả đời

*1. Cách làm trắng răng bằng vỏ chanh*

_

_
_Thành phần của vỏ chanh chứa pectin, pectat Ca, hợp chất tlavonoid, các thành phần có tác dụng làm sạch những mảng bám ố vàng trên răng._​
*Cách làm:*
- Vỏ chanh sau khi vắt hết nước, đem đi phơi khô, rồi cắt thành miếng nhỏ, cho vào máy xay xay nhỏ.

_



_
_Bỏ bột vỏ chanh ra bát rồi thêm chút nước vào và khuấy đều cho đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đặc sánh._​
- Dùng bàn chải nhúng vào hỗn hợp rồi chải răng như một loại kem đánh răng. Bạn chà thật kĩ, đảm bảo hỗn hợp tiếp xúc với mọi ngóc ngách trên răng. Cứ chải đều như thế chừng 3 phút thì súc miệng bằng nước sạch.

- Áp dụng cách này 3 lần/tuần bạn sẽ luôn có hàm răng trắng bóng.

*2. Cách làm trắng răng bằng nước cốt chanh*

_

_
_Nước cốt chanh rất dồi dào axit citric và vitamin C, các thành phần này sẽ giúp tẩy sạch các mảng bám ố vàng trên răng đồng thời đem đến hơi thở thơm tho._​
*Cách làm:*
- Bạn cắt đôi quả chanh rồi vắt lấy nước cốt ½ quả vào cốc.

_



_
_Sau đó bạn pha nước cốt chanh với ½ ly nước ấm, dùng thìa khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất._​
- Dùng hỗn hợp này thay thế nước súc miệng bạn đang dùng. Dùng chúng để súc miệng khi đánh răng buổi sáng, tối để mảng bám trên răng loại bỏ nhanh chóng.

_

_
_Dùng thứ nước này súc miệng mỗi ngày bạn sẽ thấy các vết ố sẽ trắng dần, mùi hôi cũng cứ thế mà biến mất._
​- Hoặc bạn cũng có thể dùng bông tẩy trang thấm vào nước cốt chanh rồi chà đi chà lại trên mặt răng chừng 3 phút sau mỗi bữa ăn cùng sẽ giúp răng trắng bóng.

*3. Cách làm trắng răng bằng chanh + muối*

_



_
_Không chỉ giúp răng trắng sáng mà hỗn hợp muối và chanh còn giúp giảm các cơn đau ế buốt, sưng nướu._​
*Cách làm:*
- Vắt lấy nước cốt của 1 quả chanh trộn với 1 nhúm muối nhỏ, khuấy đều đến khi thu được hỗn hợp đồng nhất.

- Dùng bàn chải đánh răng nhúng vào hỗn hợp rồi chà lên răng, chà đi chà lại để hỗn hợp chạm tới mọi ngóc ngách trên răng. Cứ chà như vậy chừng 2-3 phút để mảng bảm tự động rơi ra, hơi thở thơm mát.

_



_
_Hỗn hợp chanh muối dùng để làm trắng răng tự nhiên tại nhà._
​- Áp dụng cách này 2-3 lần/tuần vào các buổi tối để tránh axit làm mòn răng.

*4. Cách làm trắng răng bằng chanh + baking soda*

_



_
_Dùng hỗn hợp chanh + baking soda thì khỏi lo về công hiệu của chúng nhé. Đây là nguyên liệu đơn giản và dễ kiếm để thực hiện cách làm trắng răng._​
*Cách làm:*
- Lấy 2 thìa baking soda và 1 thìa nước cốt chanh cho vào chiếc bát nhỏ.

- Cho thêm 1 chút nước lọc rồi khuấy đều tay đến khi thu được hỗn hợp sền sệt.

_

_
_Dùng hợp hỗn này thay thế kem đánh răng bạn đang dùng. Cứ chải răng như vậy chừng 2-3 phút để axit có trong chanh đánh bay mọi mảng bám._
​- Áp dụng công thức này 2-3 lần/tuần để răng trắng đều như hạt bắp nhé.

_

_
_Đây là kết quả sau khi áp dụng cách làm trắng răng tại nhà từ một quả chanh._
​Chúc các bạn thành công và luôn xinh đẹp và tự tin với 4 cách làm trắng răng mà chúng tôi vừa hướng dẫn ở trên.
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

